
This is not what Twitter is for - tomh
http://www.andrewmager.com/2008/06/13/this-is-not-what-twitter-is-for/
======
codesurgeon
There is nothing wrong with re-purposing either Twitter or any other service
for that matter - as long as it does not involve crazy marketing #$%@#&.

